# Male or Female?



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

We are getting our GSD in November and have first pick. We currently have a 3 year old Great Dane male (fixed). He's great with other dogs (male, female, old, young), and gets along with everyone. The only thing is he does get a little protective when new people come over and has challenged my father-in-laws pit mix (male) a couple times. Othen then that he's never had a problem with any other dogs. 

But with that in mind i know GSD can be very strong willed and wont back down easily. So would a female better suit with a older male dog, or would a male be better? or does it not matter?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i think most would say get a female. imho, its a crap shoot as i have had two male gsds live together and were great buddies. i have seen male and female rip each other apart. i would intro your dane to the breeder and see if she is able to match a gsd to your dane in the hopes of upping the odds of getting another dog that the dane accepts.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I also think most would say a female. I think you stack the odds in your favor if you do get a female. However, I had two males who were great together until one of them passed at ten years old. My dad has two females who are great together. My sister has a male and female who don't. LOL I really believe it's about the temperament of the dogs more than anything. I happen to love the males...in all their goofy glory.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> i think most would say get a female. imho, its a crap shoot as i have had two male gsds live together and were great buddies. i have seen male and female rip each other apart. i would intro your dane to the breeder and see if she is able to match a gsd to your dane in the hopes of upping the odds of getting another dog that the dane accepts.


 
Thats a great idea to bring Abel (our great dane) to meet the breeder and have her evaluate him and see what personality would best fit him and us. thanks


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

IllinoisNative said:


> I also think most would say a female. I think you stack the odds in your favor if you do get a female. However, I had two males who were great together until one of them passed at ten years old. My dad has two females who are great together. My sister has a male and female who don't. LOL I really believe it's about the temperament of the dogs more than anything. I happen to love the males...in all their goofy glory.


 
yeah i love our male dane and all his goofy glory


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I prefer Females since they don't roam and wander, but whichever you get make sure they are from a top of th line breeder, so you get a great and high quality dog. Puppy mills and BYB actually do more harm than most folks recognize till it is already too late, from poor specimens of the breed to behavioral and temperament issues. No use or sense buying someone elses head ache or failed breeding attempts.
Just my .02, FWIW

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think either one could work. I'm finding that my male is goofy and playful and my female started maturing much faster. I think my male might be mature by the time he hits 10.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

Breitbach343 said:


> We are getting our GSD in November and have first pick. We currently have a 3 year old Great Dane male (fixed). He's great with other dogs (male, female, old, young), and gets along with everyone. The only thing is he does get a little protective when new people come over and has challenged my father-in-laws pit mix (male) a couple times. Othen then that he's never had a problem with any other dogs.
> 
> But with that in mind i know GSD can be very strong willed and wont back down easily. So would a female better suit with a older male dog, or would a male be better? or does it not matter?


"and has challenged my father-in-laws pit mix (male) a couple times."

Imho, this issue should be dealt with first before any other dog is brought in but that's just my view.

It isn't fair to the other dog if the one already there has aggression issues. I agree with the other poster who said to bring the Dane to the breeder to obtain their perspective/opinion. They might request some extra training?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also think either gender would work, you want a dog who's temperament will compliment your dane, not challenge it. 

A good breeder should be able to peg their puppies and pick a suitable one for your lifestyle/situation.

Good luck with your new puppy


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Are you sure your Dane was challenging??? I've had two Danes (one was mixed with mastiff) and neither was a particularly "challenging" type dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> Are you sure your Dane was challenging??? I've had two Danes (one was mixed with mastiff) and neither was a particularly "challenging" type dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well here's what happened. We gave both the dog bones, Abel isnt much for chewing. He'd rather carry it around. Well the pit mix chewed up his bone and started going for Abels bone, then all **** broke out. So i dont think he was chanllenging as much as he wasnt going to back down and give up his bone. But that is the pretty much the only time he's ever had a problem with any dog. So now that i think about it, it might have been the pit challenging Abel and Abel just standing his groud.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Guarding high value treats is not challenging, my three who get along great, would do the same. Taking your GD to the breeder is a good idea, I took my malamute when meeting with my labs breeder and got a perfect fit.


----------

